# 05 A6 3.2 Runs Bad



## BLTZ71 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi to all that read's this post and helps. New to VWVortex

What I found so far is one bank compression is very high 250+ psi and one side lower 175 psi.

Pulled Valve covers - T chain covers looked at cam's couldn't find anything wrong. Any Idea's


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

BLTZ71 said:


> Hi to all that read's this post and helps. New to VWVortex
> 
> What I found so far is one bank compression is very high 250+ psi and one side lower 175 psi.
> 
> Pulled Valve covers - T chain covers looked at cam's couldn't find anything wrong. Any Idea's


 I'm looking at one of these cars right now, also with a 3.2, so interested to see resolution to this issue so I know what I might be in for.


----------

